# Craftsman 22" impeller spinning when off...



## jfavs19 (Jan 26, 2015)

I have used my Craftsman 22" dual stage twice...At the end of its second use, I noticed that the impeller was making a "whirring" noise where as before it ran virtually silent. When the machine is off I can spin the impeller in either direction free hand. Is this normal? Might I need new spring bolts? The auger spins properly when throttled and not at all when machine is off. I cant visually detect any issue, but my experience with these machines is very limited. I cannot even know if the machine is operational because I didnt notice until shortly before I had finished clearing snow, but we're to get hit big tomorrow so Id like to be somewhat prepared. I thank you much in advance for your assistance...


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

jfavs19 said:


> I have used my Craftsman 22" dual stage twice...At the end of its second use, I noticed that the impeller was making a "whirring" noise where as before it ran virtually silent. When the machine is off I can spin the impeller in either direction free hand. Is this normal? Might I need new spring bolts? The auger spins properly when throttled and not at all when machine is off. I cant visually detect any issue, but my experience with these machines is very limited. I cannot even know if the machine is operational because I didnt notice until shortly before I had finished clearing snow, but we're to get hit big tomorrow so Id like to be somewhat prepared. I thank you much in advance for your assistance...


Sounds like your impeller shear pin is broken.


----------



## jfavs19 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks much. Am I correct in thinking something is wrong if the impeller is spinning when machine is off?


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

jfavs19 said:


> Thanks much. Am I correct in thinking something is wrong if the impeller is spinning when machine is off?


Absolutely...if you can spin the impeller Independently the shear pin is broken for it.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It is probably fine. Most impellers can be turned by hand. Is the whole shaft turning or just the impeller blade?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If the impeller is spinning and the auger isn't moving then the impeller isn't connected to it's shaft. Like Roy said, either a shear pin or a key or something that locks the impeller to the shaft is broken, loose or missing.
Since we are talking about your specific machine this would be good to post under Craftsman and also to give the specific model and serial number of the machine.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> If the impeller is spinning and the auger isn't moving then the impeller isn't connected to it's shaft. Like Roy said, either a shear pin or a key or something that locks the impeller to the shaft is broken, loose or missing.
> Since we are talking about your specific machine this would be good to post under Craftsman and also to give the specific model and serial number of the machine.



Hudson anywhere near Friendship WI. Had a good friend that lived in Friendship. God rest his soul


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

I was at Home Depot today and noticed they sell shear pins. You might check theirs out.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Shryp said:


> It is probably fine. Most impellers can be turned by hand. Is the whole shaft turning or just the impeller blade?


+1 and Kiss4frog, it is important for you to answer Shryp's question before you dive in too deep. When you turn impeller by hand, observe closely if the shaft is turning with it and also if the auger turns as well. Good Luck


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

First off without a model number you'll get general answers.

As a new poster, want to insure we're talking the same thing.

In that picture the corkscrewed shaped items are the rakes. Those are held to the shaft by shearpins or bolts. If the pins/bolts are broken or missing, they'll turn in either direction by hand.
The fan like device in the back of the housing is the impeller. They're typically held on the shaft by rollpins. Here's a picture of both shafts and gearcase out of the housing and disassembled. The impeller bolts onto the hub on the left shaft:


Id suggest pulling the sparkplug wire and insure which you're referring to by trying to move the various pieces. The auger rake shearbolts can be replaced without disassembly but you may need a punch and hammer to remove a broken piece out of the shaft. The roll pins on the impeller can be done without disassembly but it's much harder to align that way. I've not seen an impeller shaft rollpins shear off (though it's possible), rather most are the shearpins or bolts on the auger rakes that shear off (which they are supposed to do rather than damaging the augercase if you hit something).

Narrow it down to what's wrong, include the model number and I'm sure someone can help you.


----------

